# Rheem factory nipples leaking?



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi guys. Anyone using much rheem/rudd products? The last few 40 gallon water heaters (standard height, both gas and electric) have had a galv nipple leak at the tank. Its frustrating to pack everything up from a job then look over everything only to notice a TINY leak coming from the hot or cold side nipple (and no its not a flex line)

This has happened 4 times now in the last two months. We are about ready to take out factory installed nipples on every tank now just to be sure. 

Note, the leak is usually heard at first.. sound of air popping through the pipe dope. I know that sounds strange, but I do have good hearing! :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Do you tape & dope them?


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Do you tape & dope them?


The replacements, yes.

The nipples that come on the tank are factory installed with what looks like Megalock pipe dope. They are TIGHT! Have to use an 18" or larger to get them out.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Leaking nipples are a bad thing!!


----------

